# My Reccomended series of books



## caters (Apr 2, 2014)

I recommend if you are going to read several books either Tarzan by Edgar Rice Burroghs or Nancy Drew. I like both of those series of books.


----------



## Skodt (Apr 3, 2014)

I was always more enticed by Edgar's, John Carter series.


----------



## caters (Apr 3, 2014)

well I like his Tarzan series. In fact right now I am reading Tarzan of the Apes.


----------



## Morkonan (May 30, 2014)

I liked all of those series and I often recommend both "Tarzan" and "Carter" series. There's some great world-building in the Tarzan series, believe it or not, and Carter, even though Carter gets past every peril, since he's "John Friggin Carter", is one of the standards of the "Heroic Adventure" story genre. I also recommend Howard's "Conan" series for anyone interested in Heroic Adventure stories. (Oh, and a great many of the stories written by other authors that have signed on to write within that IP are good, as well.)


----------



## Deanbolton (Sep 26, 2014)

Me also read those books. but it's not good as you said.


----------



## Theglasshouse (Sep 26, 2014)

I recommend roger zelazny's great book for amber to pick up if anyone decides. It falls under the category fantasy adventure. It's a great anthology. It's cheaper to get than earthsea, though I've been meaning to get back to earthsea. I only read the best. Looking for recommendations in this thread.

By the way, I have read nancy drew in high school. It was fun but maybe today my standards have changed or I don't like the genre.


----------



## MzSnowleopard (Sep 26, 2014)

I recommend John Saul's Blackstone Chronicles- he's one of my personal favorites. This series taught me that a person does not have to be possessed of a demon to be evil.


----------



## fabric_letters (Oct 13, 2014)

I remember reading the Nancy Drew books while I was a teenager and they have always stuck in mind, I really enjoyed reading them and possible the some of the first books I read for fun!


----------

